# Calvinism Refuted!



## Marrow Man (May 6, 2009)

The following email was sent to James White over at Alpha and Omega Ministries. It concerns a guy that White debated on air about 5 years ago. I remember the broadcast, remember it was devastatingly one-sided, remember that White told the guy he was teaching Pelganism (which the guy had never heard of), and remember thinking how bad Paltalk must be for this guy to be a "legend" there. Here's the email:



> Dear Dr. White,
> 
> It's been a while since we've either spoken or exchanged e-mails. I hope this letter finds you in good health.
> 
> ...



I'm guessing that the foreword is by Dave Hunt. Just a guess, mind you.

Here's a video where Dr. White plays a portion of the on air debate.

[video=youtube;2QleDKXhLrg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QleDKXhLrg&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## reformed trucker (May 6, 2009)

Oooh, a throwdown. I wonder if Dr. White is quaking in his boots?


----------



## Jesus is my friend (May 6, 2009)

I would look forward to hearing/seeing this!,I really enjoyed the White/George Bryson (The Dark side of Calvinism-book)

Does anyone know if Dr White and Dr. Norman Geisler have had any debates?


----------



## Hamalas (May 6, 2009)

What a pompous fool.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 6, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> Does anyone know if Dr White and Dr. Norman Geisler have had any debates?



They have not. I don't think Dr. Geisler likes to debate. I saw him once on the "Faith Under Fire" TV show and he did not look comfortable debating with an atheist.


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (May 6, 2009)

This is ridiculous. It doesn't even qualify as a debate.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 6, 2009)

Calvinist Cowboy said:


> This is ridiculous. It doesn't even qualify as a debate.



I agree, Ben. But this guy is some sort of legend on Paltalk, I believe.


----------



## Theognome (May 7, 2009)

We just adopted two new kittens. If one of them challenges the neighbor's German Shepherd to a duel, can I really say that the dog has been seriously challenged? 

In this sense, I suppose Calvinism can be called a dog...

Theognome


----------



## Whitefield (May 7, 2009)

Reminds of the western movies where the young gunslingers are always challenging the old gunslinger to a duel so they can make a name for themselves.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 7, 2009)

Dave Hunt is a joke...and I say that with all seriousness, having heard and met him in person and read a couple of his books. He is only respected in fundamental, dispensational churches, because he feeds into the left behind/rapture/end of world predictions type of thing.

Personally, the email sounded arrogant.


----------



## reformed trucker (May 7, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Reminds of the western movies where the young gunslingers are always challenging the old gunslinger to a duel so they can make a name for themselves.



Yeah, make a name for themselves by being shot full of holes!


----------



## Whitefield (May 7, 2009)

reformed trucker said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds of the western movies where the young gunslingers are always challenging the old gunslinger to a duel so they can make a name for themselves.
> ...



 precisely


----------



## Confessor (May 7, 2009)

Lou doesn't need to be familiar with Pelagianism?  Sounds awful _solo Scriptura_ to me, "me and my Bible."


----------



## re4med (May 7, 2009)

I know Lou Ruggiero from Pal Talk and I can assure you that the arrogance of this man is not a passing fad. 

I honestly do not know what grieves me more: The fact that he *thinks* he can do what so many in the past have tried to do (and men far smarter than him): -- that is, refute the Reformed doctrine of predestination -OR- his arrogance and gross lack of humility on these matters. It honestly grieves me. Much prayer should be offered for this man.

How should James White respond? Personally, I would encourage him to simply ignore him. No good can come from a discussion with a man who demonstrates this level of arrogance. 



> I'm guessing that the foreword is by Dave Hunt. Just a guess, mind you.


 
I would second that guess. It is *very likely* Dave Hunt.


----------



## caddy (May 7, 2009)

reformed trucker said:


> Oooh, a throwdown. I wonder if Dr. White is quaking in his boots?



Yea, I'm sure he is. Given that letter, I would wonder if it would be worth J.W's time to even reply....


----------



## LawrenceU (May 7, 2009)

I will give Ruggiero this: most people try to hide their foolishness, he broadcasts it.


----------



## nicnap (May 7, 2009)

I pray much for this type of person...the studied and willful Arminian will find out exactly how sovereign God is on judgment day. May the Lord grant him mercy.


----------



## LadyFlynt (May 7, 2009)

re4med said:


> I
> How should James White respond? Personally, I would encourage him to simply ignore him. No good can come from a discussion with a man who demonstrates this level of arrogance.



Most likely he would feed off of any response. It would lend him validation.


----------



## puritan lad (May 7, 2009)

> "No one came come to me until they exercise their free will to fear the Lord???"



May Lou Rugg needs to learn about the law of noncontradiction


----------



## Reluctantly Reforming (May 7, 2009)

Knowing nothing of this man or Paltalk, my reaction to the note was to wonder whether it was received on April 1. 

Breathtaking arrogance, and I would say the same about some guy who just discovered TULIP thinking he could throw down an accomplished Arminian apologist.

Possible topic for a humor thread: we could put together a sort of top-ten list of other titles offered by his new publisher. But such a thing could too easily devolve into mockery, when much prayer is needed, for this man and for those he influences.


----------



## Iakobos_1071 (May 7, 2009)

Heh...This is typical of Arminian thought.. To argue and fight for their own free will, when reformed theology gives all power and sovereignty to the Almighty God. 

I never argue with people anymore, I used to do Creation/Evolution debates, but i have learned that there is never a "winner" no matter how well you present your evidence, or scripture, it all comes down to whom God chooses to bestow his knowledge to.


----------



## Confessor (May 7, 2009)

Iakobos_1071 said:


> I never argue with people anymore, I used to do Creation/Evolution debates, but i have learned that there is never a "winner" no matter how well you present your evidence, or scripture, it all comes down to whom God chooses to bestow his knowledge to.



Debates very seldom convince and change the mind of the person with whom you are debating; that is why I recommend one never do debates in a private setting. Public debates allow onlookers to see who they think won, and they are often much less pompous or invested into a specific position as the people in the debate.

This is also a reason why I _never_ view a personal conversation with someone else regarding Calvinism as a debate, because that will often lead to hardened hearts.


----------

